# Kalm Sea Goldens



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

If anyone has a Kalm Sea Golden, I would LOVE to see pictures of them! I'm (hopefully) getting a lovely male from Sue in late July!


----------



## EpiphanyOne (Feb 2, 2016)

This is Phoebe. I got her from Kalm Sea goldens last January. She's fanatstic!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoebe is gorgeous!! Who are her parents?


----------



## HSMCM14 (Jun 10, 2016)

We are hoping to get a female from her from that same litter


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

She's lovely!


----------



## HSMCM14 (Jun 10, 2016)

We are hoping to get a female from her from that same litter 



aesthetic said:


> If anyone has a Kalm Sea Golden, I would LOVE to see pictures of them! I'm (hopefully) getting a lovely male from Sue in late July!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Honeysuckle712 said:


> We are hoping to get a female from her from that same litter


Which litter? I posted this last year  If it was the litter born around this week, our pups will share the same dam!


----------



## HSMCM14 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes it was the litter born this week!


----------



## EpiphanyOne (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry for not replying sooner. Phoebe's mom is a Kalm Sea female names Tess. Her father is from another breeder.


----------



## HSMCM14 (Jun 10, 2016)

Is the father stepper?
Do you have more pictures of Phoebe


----------



## EpiphanyOne (Feb 2, 2016)

Her Father is Apollo Paddington's Jolly Roger
And
Her Mother is Kalm Seas Tessa of Portabella Road

These were from the night I first brought Phoebe home


----------



## EpiphanyOne (Feb 2, 2016)

She was from the litter born November 24th, 2014. I was initially going to be getting a puppy from another litter, but then Tessa came out, still pregnant, and - I had lost my golden retriever, Oliver, from bone cancer the previous May. I had a very difficult time recovering from that loss. We had never spent a day apart from one another for over 13 years. He died in my arms and it just ruined me. I finally decided to get another and when I went to meet the initial litter, Tessa came out all pregnant and - I mean, it was uncanny - she looked and behaved exactly like Oliver. They were the same color, exactly. A very rare kind of reddish golden. Her gestures, the way she looked at me. She stayed by my side the entire time I was there and I quickly became attached to her. So Susan offered me a puppy from her litter instead, and it just felt like fate. It was the best decision I could've made. This is a photograph of myself, Tessa and two of her puppies from my second visit Phoebe is the one sprawled out on the floor, near her front legs and then when she fell asleep in my hands, I knew right then that she was the one for me


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoebe is the cutest!! Are those pictures from when you visited the litter or from puppy pickup day? I loved Tessa, she's such a sweet sweet girl. She's got the most amazing personality too. I'm sorry about the loss of your Oliver, but I'm so glad that you found Susan and Tessa.


----------



## HSMCM14 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yesterday we met with Sue Robins  We put our deposit in for a Female <3 Our hearts are so full and warm! Our Honey is going to be excited come August. We are working on names now and trying to contain our excitement.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Yay I'm so glad!! Post lots of pics when you get her please! It's so nice to have more Kalm Seas dogs on the forum. Your pup was born June 10 right?


----------



## EpiphanyOne (Feb 2, 2016)

No, that was a previous visit to see the puppies after they had been born. I went down first to meet Susan and see the newborns from the original litter, then met Tessa, so I made another trip to see them when they were a few weeks old. Those pics are from that trip. When I went to pick her up there was a very bad snow storm I was trying to outrun, so I didn't take any pictures from then. But - I can't see them when I'm typing - if I put up the pics where she is on my bed, that is from the night we brought her home.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

When I visited Sue when the pups were 6 weeks, I fell in love with the smallest and darkest girl - she fell asleep in my lap and stayed there for a majority of our time there (1-2 hours). Of course, we put in our deposit on a boy and the little girl ended up being breeders pick, but I understand that feeling you got when Phoebe fell asleep in your hands. I obviously wouldn't trade Kaizer for the world now, but when his litter was 6 weeks, I wanted that girl.


----------



## HSMCM14 (Jun 10, 2016)

*bringing our girl home his week!*

We are picking up a girl on Monday August 1st from the June 10th litter. We fell in love with a girl, but how do we know if we will be getting her? I was afraid to ask her if she could be ours. 

We are so excited. We think we are naming her Mia... :laugh:


I sent sue an email to ask about what food she is on. She told us on Sunday that she would email us but haven't heard anything.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

You find out which puppy you get on puppy pick up day, I don't think you really know before though. But if you told Sue that you liked that girl and she doesn't end up being breeder's pick, you might get her. Whatever puppy Sue chooses for you will be the best puppy for you - remember that story I told about falling in love with that little girl? I didn't get her, but I got Kaizer and I'm so so so glad I did. He's the best dog I could ask for.

She emailed us all the information 4 days before puppy pick up day, so you should get your email soon.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

I spoke with Sue several times, and we were on a waiting list with her in the spring, but they lost 3 puppies from that litter and Sue had just lost one of her dogs so she wanted to keep a puppy from that litter. At the time, she wasn't sure when/if she would have another litter, so we went with another breeder (gotcha day is just 3 days away!), but she was definitely a top choice for us. Obviously loves these goldens with all her heart. She wanted to meet with our nanny also since she would have some of the dog care responsibilities. I took that as a great sign.


----------



## HSMCM14 (Jun 10, 2016)

That's an amazing quality about her. She truly loves this breed and cares so much about each and every pup. 

SMP- What breeder did you go with?

I find it so cute our dogs have the same Mom!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Honeysuckle712 said:


> I find it so cute our dogs have the same Mom!
> 
> One odd thing about this litter..she isn't sure who the Dad is yet. She did artificial insertion and wasn't sure if it took. That same day she did natural with another dog and Flash got pregnant.


I need pics of your girl when you bring her home! I'd love to see pics of other Flash puppies!

She'll probably do a DNA test on the pups - I think she needs to know who the sire is in order to register the litter with AKC


----------



## HSMCM14 (Jun 10, 2016)

Here are some from our visit on Sunday. 
I have so much respect for Sue and all she does for this breed <3 
We are overjoyed for Monday


----------



## HSMCM14 (Jun 10, 2016)

We are pretty sure Mia is going to be her name ( in honor of men and women that fought for our country that are Missing In Action M.I.A)

and we THINK registered name will be Kalm Seas Love Mia Feet in the Sand....or something along those lines


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

look at those adorable little puppies! They're so cute. I loooove her puppies. And now I really want to cuddle a puppy.

I love the name Mia! Your Mia's gonna be my Kaizer's little half sister! Do you know if you're going to be the first to pick up your puppy? I can't wait to find out which will be yours!


----------



## HSMCM14 (Jun 10, 2016)

We know some people not sure how many are going on Sunday, and not sure if they are getting males or females. So..lol not first pick of the pups not sure if we are the first to get a female.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Honeysuckle712 said:


> We know some people not sure how many are going on Sunday, and not sure if they are getting males or females. So..lol not first pick of the pups not sure if we are the first to get a female.


I don't think she decides puppy pick up like that..but I'm not sure. When we were choosing the date of pick up, she told us we could pick up after a certain date. We chose the earliest day (July 27 in our case) because I was veery eager to get him. We were first pick for male, but I think that just means that we were guaranteed a puppy and guaranteed a male and that we got called first. She chooses the pup for you, so it's not like it matters what order people come pick up their puppies in.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Honeysuckle712 said:


> That's an amazing quality about her. She truly loves this breed and cares so much about each and every pup.
> 
> SMP- What breeder did you go with?
> 
> I find it so cute our dogs have the same Mom!


We went with Leslie Lesser from Goldenway Goldens in Marlboro, NJ


----------



## EpiphanyOne (Feb 2, 2016)

Aesthetic, so which litter did you get Kaizer from? Phoebe was the smallest and darkest from her litter, and a female, obviously. Are they from the same litter?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't think they're from the same litter. Phoebe is from a 2014 litter right? Kaizer's from the June 2015 litter from Flash x Briggs


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Honeysuckle712 - I'm so excited to see your new pup!! i hope you post lots of pictures and make a new thread for her whenever you get on  new pups are exhausting, but i'm sure you knew that


----------



## Hindi830 (Sep 9, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> Honeysuckle712 - I'm so excited to see your new pup!! i hope you post lots of pictures and make a new thread for her whenever you get on  new pups are exhausting, but i'm sure you knew that


does Sue have any females available? just starting out and she sounds amazing. her website is not too informative. Thanks!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Not sure. I'm not aware of any of her current breeding plans. I'd send her an email that tells her what you're looking for in a dog, in a breeder, and your plans with your puppy. She's generally busy with her dogs and traveling to shows, so she doesn't always answer her emails quickly (which is understandable). Her website has not been updated in a couple of years but it has current contact information.


----------

